
The Thinking Ladder - brycehalley
https://waitbutwhy.com/2019/09/thinking-ladder.html
======
brycehalley
SS: Chapter 7 of Tim Urban's The Story of Us. You can find the series' table
of contents here: [https://waitbutwhy.com/2019/08/story-of-
us.html](https://waitbutwhy.com/2019/08/story-of-us.html)

